# Best Lil' Toker



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

This little "one hitter" is the easiest thing to make and will blow your mind. I originally made this for smoking "ISO Oil", but it works great for hash or a lil' bud. Nice and smooth, no heat or taste on the inhale....excellent taste on the exhale. I got the idea after reading about "gravity bongs".....though other than holding the water in the container, I have no idea what gravity has to do with it I would call this a "vacuum" bong I guess.

What you'll need:
(1) "Tooter" or "One Hitter" from your local head shop....about $3
or make your own from some small metal tubing and a screen.
(1) 32oz plastic bottle....I use a gatorade bottle since I live on "RAIN"
(1) Small plastic trash bag...got mine from work for the standard "cubicle" trash can.
(1) Piece of string/twine/whatever
(1) Source of flame...I use a stand up torch type. It's easier if the lighter stands on it's own and remains on without you holding it.
Some smoke/hash/iso oil....if you use the oil, you'll need a second screen, folded/rolled into a strip, then folded in half. Scrape some "oil" from the plate, wipe it on the screen, fold in half, and place into the "tooter" for an awesome hit. 

Here's some pics.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok.....cut the bottom off of the bottle. Take your platic bag and "unfold" it to make it a square/rectangle/tetrahedon or other shape of your choosing...then push it into the bottle carefully...don't rip the bag on the edge of the bottle. Fold what's sticking out of the bottom around the bottle and seal it with some clear packaging tape. Blow through the top of the bottle to get the bag to inflate, then tie a knot in the bag and piece of string around the knot.....suck the bag back into the bottle. Make a hole in the bottle's cap to fit the "tooter" snugly and viola! Load it up, light the torch and pull the string to draw the hit into the bottle. Let it sit for a few seconds....this dissapates whatever heat got sucked in. Unscrew the cap and take your toke in one quick inhale. Hold it as long as you like, then savor the taste as you exhale....I recommend sitting down for this whole procedure, as it can give you quite the rush. I usually don't get more than a buzz when smoking....but this lil' guy has couch-locked me quite a few times.

Enjoy!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 11, 2008)

that is slick. after my next harvest I will have to give it a try.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

HMAN said:
			
		

> Thanks [email protected] Gave me an idea!! Just used my vacuum sealer and attachment hose..... kinda tricky to light but hits sweet!!


 
 I'm a bit puzzled on your setup HMAN. Doesn't the foodsaver suck the smoke right through the tube? Then where does it go? Are you collecting it in a bag?

Speaking of smoke in a bag.....I've got to put up instructions on making your own "volcano" type vaporizer for about $50.


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats cool man me and my buddies make those sometimes outta a 3 liter bottle and a subway bag we call em an Iron Lung. you can get some crazy fat rips outta one of those.


----------

